# 721 Recording



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

I just got my 721 this past weekend. My question is about watching a live program and recording another program at the same time. 

The way I do this now is to start recording something, then do the PIP and swap to the other tuner to watch the live program.

If I'm watching something and go to the guide and press the record button it turns to that channel. It should just start the recording in the background on the other tuner. 

The manual does not explain this very clearly. Do I have to use the PIP to do this. 

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Jeff what you are looking to do, I don't know of another way to do it. This is what I would do.. Pause Live TV, pip, swap, go to the channel, hit record, and swap back.
I haven't tried doing it from the guide though. If it jumps to the channel and starts recording I guess you have to PIP and swap to get live. 
I guess maybe it should ask you if you are in the guide do you want to bury the record or do you want to record and actually watch the show Live (quite possible)
I have found that when I turn on the 721 (and the recording light is on) that the recording is being done on the tuner that you don't see when it turns on, which is cool...
Hope that helps a little, 
Bill


----------

